# 1st Smoke on the Lang (Qview Intense)



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok so after I got it cleaned up yesterday it was time to smoke
6 Butts, 2 Briskets, 15 Chicken Quarters, 5 large Baked Taters and for extra measure I fried up the GSOM with apple chips and did Venison Backstraps and Chicken Breasts.
The start


Spritz after 2.5 hours and Chicken Quarters in Potatos in



During another spritz





More to come


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2008)

GOSM loaded up

Butts ready for foil


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 29, 2008)

Jerry - you've hit the nail on the head with how to fill up a new Lang on its inaugural smoke! Way to *LOAD* that sucker up!!!! I can't wait to see that thing in person tomorrow!!!

Excellent looking smoke, my friend!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2008)

Backstraps off GOSM

Chicken Quaters of the Lang

Briskets ready for foil



More to come


----------



## coyote (Aug 29, 2008)

my god! were ya just thrilled to fire her up or were ya smokeing for a crowd? whole lotta cookin going on there..


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome Job!  looks great!  You make it look easy, my friend!!

SMS


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2008)

Chicken Breasts of the GOSM rubbed with Jeff's


May be tomorrow before the rest of the Qview


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 30, 2008)

start that Lang with a BAng!!!!


so who is going to eat all that? let me know if you need help.

I want a lang so bad, but the wifey wont let me put a hitch on the Nissan.
I don't even think the ol' girl can tow one,(the car, I mean) but it would make a sure funny picture.

Great Job!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 30, 2008)

I thought about just smoking one fatty but then I remembered people like a full smoker


----------



## wutang (Aug 30, 2008)

Your not gonna test drive a new car just to go the the end of the block, so you can't fire up the lang for a couple of chicken wings. Way to load that bad boy up!!


----------



## grothe (Aug 30, 2008)

Way to filler up!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Very nice!  Someday....maybe someday, I'll attempt to try that much Q. LOL - be eaten for months!!!!


----------



## desertlites (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice smoke Jerry-gonna have fun with that thing


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

YEEE HAAAA!!!! Way to get after it old timer. ;)  Guess you gotta fill that big ol freezer with something. :)  Everything looks great. Gotta find a plane ticket and I'll be right there.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 30, 2008)

Sweet what a load....that looks good enough to eat man...lol  anouther good job jerry.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice smoke jerry, filled er up good. Looked like a cake walk. Lookin forward to the rest of the pics along with the party tomm.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Jerry, as the young kids are sayin these days "that smoke is off the chain". Awesome.  Ain't nobody got nothing on you there.  Happy smokes ahead.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 30, 2008)

Great lookin viddles man.  Glad to see her fired up.


----------



## ddave (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks great!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just love pictures of loaded up Langs.

Dave


----------



## capt dan (Aug 30, 2008)

Kinda like food  P O  R N!

Piney, my brutha, ya got it goin on big time. That food looks spectacular. I just love to see some scored butts, and a full 84 is like a centerfold. Dude, you rock!


----------



## davenh (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks like you are a busy man filling up that new toy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Great smoke you have going Jerry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## ronp (Aug 30, 2008)

Sweet Jerry, Great job buddy.


----------



## cman95 (Aug 30, 2008)

Piney that looks great. Way to go with the new toy... err I mean tool.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 30, 2008)

Here are the final pics. Sorry this is all I got there where people grabbing stuff to fast for me to get Qview like the venison backstraps sliced and the twice baked taters.
The two briskets pulled

The six butts pulled



Overall it was a great day with the new to me smoker and I'm looking forward to the next smoke on it. Today its 4 whole chickens on the GOSM along with Dutch's beans


----------



## daboys (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome spread!! Nice job!!


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 30, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!You are in the big time!Off the hook great job.When you are ready for competition call me if yer lookin for a driver/gopher/hanger on!


----------



## ck311 (Aug 30, 2008)

VERY nice Q-view nothing like seeing a loaded up lang


----------



## dingle (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice job Piney!! The butts look awesome


----------



## richtee (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow... smokin' machine ain't it?  Impressive. *POINTS* for largesse!


----------



## seboke (Aug 30, 2008)

You said it, You did it!! Way to go Bro, everything looks great!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 See you in a couple hours, bringin a big bag of jalaps and all the stuffin' goop.


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 30, 2008)

My two chickens for this afternoon are seeming kind of puny now...lol.


----------

